# When to plant food plots??



## Asian Archer

Hey I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions on when to plant a food plot for the up coming fall. I haven't gotten out there to plant yet and I was going to see if anybody had ideas. Thanks


----------



## bucknduck

Planting times in Michigan typically are as follows:

Spring Planting=April 15th-June 15th
Fall Planting=Aug 1st-Sept 1st

Different products may have different planting dates. I use Whitetail Institute Imperial products and those are the dates they suggest. Planting dates should appear on the back of the bag of the product you are using. Hope this helps. 

Rich


----------



## DEERSLAYER

I would post what you intend to plant on the wildlife habitat forum and you should get answers there. In fact if you do a search in that forum you will most likely get your answer.


----------



## I'llbeoutside

Check out " Wildlife Food Plots" by Ed Spinazzola. I bought my copy at the local feed store, but soon it will only be available by mail order, right Ed ? Great book to get started, now I just need more land!!!!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Deerslayer is right on target. Do a search on the Wildlife Habitat forum for the foodplot type you are interested in and you'll find your answer!

Natty B.


----------



## Asian Archer

Thanks guys for the info I'll definitely search the Wildlife habitat. 
AA


----------



## Letmgro

I'll be planting 1/2 acre foodplot with Essex Rape and Winter Wheat this weekend.

...And hope for more rain!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Letmgro

Looks like you got plenty of in the last 24 hours.

Storm Total


----------



## Letmgro

Cool site luv2!

I like seeing all that rain 20 miles south of Alpena!


----------



## Lew

[email protected], You always seem to come with the great web sites for information. The weather site is just what I need to keep track of rain on my food plots. Thanks. Lew


----------



## Alan Rygiel

I will plant in the next week, Dwarf essex rape, Sorghum, oats and clover. A nice variety for the wildlife in the Montmorency county area. I've added approx. 4 additional acres, total will be around 10 acres.. Plant now until mid. August...


----------



## SalmonSlayer

AA,

I got Ed Spin's book at the hunting show last year...remember?! You can borrow it anytime, just come get it! 

I also got a lot of info from the wildlife habitat forum.


----------

